
Show HN: Papermail.me – the easiest way to send physical mail, online - LethargicStud
https://papermail.me/
======
b215826
Your privacy policy is troubling, especially with wording like "We are the
sole owners of the information collected on this site". Does this mean that
the letters I write belong to you?

------
rolph
could this privacy policy also mean that if something illegal was collected on
the site it is now yours and you are the sole owner?

